# do computer cpu processors come with OS?



## yonathan3d (Jul 19, 2004)

I want to start building my own computers.And thats a question that have been puzzling me.Do the computer processor or chip whatever........., comes with the operating system installed already or do i have to install an operating system myself.Please answer this so that i can get started.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum. The CPU does NOT come with an operating system. You have to buy one yourself. You may also want to familarize yourself more with how a computer works before embarking upon building one yourself or you may be disappointed. Spend some time in the forum and learn.


----------



## yonathan3d (Jul 19, 2004)

i know how a computer work and i know all the parts i need to buy to build my computer i just need to know is after i build my computer how do i install windows 98 and then upgrade it to windows xp...do i have to buy a windows 98 start up disk or something...i just need to know what i need to do after im done building it ....How do i install the operating system into it????


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi,

The reason that I posted the question about you being ready to build is the way you asked the question about the OS. It lead me to believe that maybe you were not ready for the big step of building your own. If you think you are, then here are the general answerrs to your questions.

If you want WinXP on your computer, then you only need to buy a copy of that OS to put that on your new computer. You would not need to put or use a Win98 system or system disk of you have a WinXP OS disk.

When you buy your hard drive (if retail), then you will get a setup disk that will help you to format the disk and set up a partition. YOu must set up a partition and format the disk, either through that setup disk or through the WinXP OS disk that you must purchase. When that task is done, then you may load your OS disk and away you go. Good Luck on building your own and hope you enjoy your computer.


----------



## yonathan3d (Jul 19, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

when you assemble it, and first turn it on, you may have to tell the bios to boot from cd rom.

(instructions for this will be found in the manual for your motherboard)

that way it can boot from the xp cd you will stick in the cdrom.

then, once it has installed, you will want to tell the bios that you no longer want to boot from cdrom, but from the hard disk.


----------

